# Fs: All monsterfish for 100$ package deal!



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi, I am parting with all my large monsters...all of the following for 100$, take them together!

1x Tiger Oscar- 10 inches

1x Tiger Tilapia- 10 inches

1x Clownknife- 23 inches

4x Senegal Bichirs- 5-7 inches

2x Jaguar Cichlids- 7 inches (Breeding Pair)

1x Mono. Pbass- 6.5 inches

All living happily together and are healthy in my 200 Gallon which is also up for sale with the fish. Cannot sell the tank without fish until fish are sold. Cheers,Ray!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

man i would take this lot in a heart beat why are you soooo far away, coming to the island anytime soon.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

wish I had my 220 set up. Heck of a deal!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Now much for just the bichirs


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> Now much for just the bichirs


I'm going to try and sell them just as a package. I got guy buying the tank they are in off me this upcoming week and they don't know the first thing about keeping these fish, yet they want them so badly. I told them I would sell the fish and take off 100$ from the tank and fish deal I a made with them and they seem alright with that.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

macframalama said:


> man i would take this lot in a heart beat why are you soooo far away, coming to the island anytime soon.


Sorry dude,I'm only 15 and I dont even drive so it's like impossible.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

I would be so interested in your tank. do u have a buyer yet? how much would u sell it?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

15.... 15 damn buddy you are a lucky guy, good for you , hope your not dumping your tank and gear . for something teenagery, or worse a girl... lol hope you are not out of the hobby


babbar32 said:


> Sorry dude,I'm only 15 and I dont even drive so it's like impossible.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

macframalama said:


> 15.... 15 damn buddy you are a lucky guy, good for you , hope your not dumping your tank and gear . for something teenagery, or worse a girl... lol hope you are not out of the hobby


Lool nah im just getting into ice hockey and i am pretty sure you know how expensive the sport can be, especially being a goalie!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bumpity bump!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Bump it up...Trying to sell these by Sunday for the current buyer of the tank..if not they will be sold with the tank on Sunday. Also you guys realize if you buy these all for a 100$$ you are paying only 10$ per fish which is a wicked deal(these prices are only if you buy all the fish together). Hope to find someone with a large enough tank who can take all of them.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

NEVER MIND, BUYER IS TAKING THE TANK BY END OF WEEK. So fish still here till then for 100$$$


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

100$ for all or will sell them alone for more now too, here are the prices (Prices are pretty much set and must pick up) :

1x Tiger Oscar- 10 inches-$20

1x Tiger Tilapia- 10 inches-$20

1x Clownknife- 23 inches-$35

4x Senegal Bichirs- 5-7 inches-$35 for all 4

2x Jaguar Cichlids- 7 inches (Breeding Pair)-$40 for both

1x Mono. Pbass- 6.5 inches-$35


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

anyone wanna split the bichirs with me ?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

if you decide to part the fish out, Id be interested in the bichirs


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

sold everything, thanks for all the interest and advice guys!


----------

